
Deploying a real world application with Docker - Interleap-Tech
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxyCXneE7gE&t=7s
======
Interleap-Tech
This video covers how to deploy a real world application built using
springboot, react, postgres and nginx.

Covers all the major topics one needs to get started with docker.

